# red blotches on photos!



## jamiebmeier

I think I accidentally hit something - I'm in Develop mode I have red large blotches all over my photos - my guess is I turned on some sort of display function - I have been trying to correct this and cannot figure it out. Any help would be appreciated!! Thanks!!

Jamie


----------



## Jim Wilde

Wondering if maybe you've got the highlights clipping indicator turned on, top right of the Histogram in Develop. See screenshot:




The indicator is set to 'permanently on' if you can see the white box around it. Click to turn it from 'permanently on' to 'on when you mouseover'.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Or if you have the adjustment brush selected, possibly the adjustment brush overlay?


----------



## Jim Wilde

Victoria Bampton said:


> Or if you have the adjustment brush selected, possibly the adjustment brush overlay?



That was going to be the next suggestion!


----------



## jamiebmeier

yes it was the highlight indicator -i think i accidentally turned it off myself while i was playing around. thank you!!


----------

